# Looking to buy sugar gliders



## kitty92 (May 13, 2011)

Hi, ive been looking for possibly a single or paired sugar gliders for my birthday.
if they come with cage would be helpful but not require I can purchase one if needed


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Sugar gliders must be kept in at least pairs (trios or larger groups are better). If you are interested in these little critters, please join the forum in my sig. It's full of very knowledgable UK-based keepers (and some over seas ones, too).


----------



## kitty92 (May 13, 2011)

*thanks *

thank you for the information and link ill try keep look out for a pair ive sent messages to a few peopl that seem close to my area just waiting for replys ^^


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Regardless, it'd be lovely if you joined the forum in my sig  Loads of info right at your finger tips. And gliders require a LOT of looking in to before jumping in.... Their diet isn't the easiest to get and one of the most basic needs is another glider (or several), which you didn't seem to know before now, so worth reading the stickied threads on the forum to make sure you're ready to bring these guys into your home.


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, and you really need to have a good look at set ups! Gliders are messy eaters and fresh fruit quickly dries on walls and becomes a nightmare to remove so you might want perspex behind the cage/aviary to protect your walls.


You'd really be better off joining so you can keep updated with the latest info.


----------



## kitty92 (May 13, 2011)

I did join but need to wait to be fully accepted:

"Before you can login and start using the forum, your request will be reviewed and approved. When this happens, you will receive another email from this address.

Regards,
The Sugar Glider Forum Team"

and reason i said one or paired is because i went to a koi centre where i live and they sell all sorts of animals but sadly were out of sugar gliders  and they said they can be either on their own or in pairs doesnt make difference it was also written on some other shops website near here cant rember then name begins with an A i believe.

I have made another post as well on the cage's size with links to a few cages i found but still awaiting responses. I did know they were messy eaters and thats a good pointer ill rember that thank you


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

You're welcome! Gliders are absolutely adorable creatures so I do like to have a look at pics. *hint hint for when you eventually become a glider guardian*


----------



## kitty92 (May 13, 2011)

ofcourse id probly take too many pictures anyways since their so cute ^^


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I know exactly which pet store website you are refering to that begins with an A.... Ends in "zoo" and the guy that owns it is a complete and utter :censor:. His suggested diet is rubbish and he sells unweaned, unsocialised babies. Also, he's been known to rip apart bonded pairs to sell adults, as well (I know of a few people who've bought pregnant girls off him without knowing until joeys appeared). He says he is the only licensed breeder in the country, except you don't need any licensing to breed (or keep) gliders in the UK. Gliders can (and do) become very ill just from the lack of glider companionship. They can start over grooming, self mutilation, repetative movements, stop eating, etc etc etc. It is deadly. And the mental problems are hard to reverse once they've shown themselves.


----------



## kitty92 (May 13, 2011)

well im glad i didnt give him a call now then that sounds horrid i wasnt so keen on his store when i last went as 1)they kept this huge snake in a cupboard
2)some animals just didnt seem as active as they should


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Once your account is verified on the glider forum, you can find all sorts of horror stories from people who've had the misfortune of buying gliders off him.


----------



## kitty92 (May 13, 2011)

Ive been accepted just gotta find some interesting posts and see if i can find a breeder near where i currently live theres also another place here called animtasic i think not sure 100% thats the name


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Just avoid getting your gliders from a shop, full stop. Because they are nocturnal, hey can't be socialised if they are in a shop (they're asleep when the shop is open and there's people around, and awake when it's closed and deserted).


----------



## kitty92 (May 13, 2011)

yeah i can understand why its a bad idea to buy one from actual pet shops still waiting on a response from a breeder in hemelhemsted i believe might give him a ring insted of relying on him to email me.

also some one messaged me about the cage size and stated The Adobe rat/ferret cage would be a good one to get and said they got theirs for £60 do you think its appropriate enough? i did link a few cages to choose from but they went for a differnt one xD
(ones i linked in previous message below):

Liberta Discoverer Ferret Cage – Next Day Delivery Liberta Discoverer Ferret Cage 

Liberta Tower Ferret and Degu Cage – Next Day Delivery Liberta Tower Ferret and Degu Cage

Liberta Rodent Happy House – Next Day Delivery Liberta Rodent Happy House

CagesWorld Essentials X-Trail Animal Cage – Next Day Delivery CagesWorld Essentials X-Trail Animal Cage
​


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know what the adobe rat cage looks like *lol* Post a link?

As for the ones your posted........

The bar spacing on the first one is too wide.

The second is a little on the small side.

The third is a BRILLIANT cage for gliders 

The fourth doesn't tell you the bar spacing, but I think it's a tiny bit too wide.

So out of all of them, the fourth is by far the best


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Personally I feel the Adobe is to small. 
Out of the ones listed only the last 2 is suitable as the other ones have way to big bar spacing - they would be straight thru the bars.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm sure somebody on the forum bought the last one (or one similar) and had escapees.... I could be wrong, though *lol*


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

This is Abode cage - very small - size of a jenny rat cage
Liberta Abode Rat Cage


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhh yes!! WAY too small!


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I'm sure somebody on the forum bought the last one (or one similar) and had escapees.... I could be wrong, though *lol*


I think the bar spacing on that one is 1cm - there is another one that look the same but is wider bar spacing.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, 12mm is the absolute max for bar spacing....


----------



## kitty92 (May 13, 2011)

oki then then one they mentioned was way wrong then i was considering the last two in first place as they seemed bigger and the third one came with food bowels and was cheaper so i think the 
Liberta Rodent Happy House – Next Day Delivery Liberta Rodent Happy House 
is the prime choice at this moment in time


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

*glad i read this post just applied to join the glider forum,,, my gliders are in a very tall birdcage and seem realy happy with loads of room to climb and toys to play with and places to hide*


----------



## kitty92 (May 13, 2011)

hmm any idea how to look for a breeder in my area or where i should state what im looking for on the http://www.sugar-glider.co.uk website?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Once you have made 10 posts, you will be able to see the classifieds. Make an intro and go from there  We had to make the forum like that after some horrible "news articles" a couple years ago....


----------



## kitty92 (May 13, 2011)

ive made my first post yay  and now I wait also what sort of horrid news articles? were they the ones about that ameyzoo place?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They were ones making gliders out to be the new "in pet".... Gave very basic (and quite a few incorrect bits) of information. A lot of breeders were getting loads of people who hadn't done any research wanting babies to be kept singly and in hamster cages. I know loads of breeders who stopped advertising for quite some time after that (and a few who stopped breeding all together).


----------



## kitty92 (May 13, 2011)

o god that does sound horrid and keeping them in hamster cages is too cruel  i can understand why breeders would stop letting people buy them if they were to be kept in those types of enviroments


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Indeed.....


----------

